# McLouis 216 (Fiat Ducato 1.9)



## Robmac (Apr 8, 2012)

*McLouis 261 (Fiat Ducato 1.9)*

I am thinking of buying one of these but would appreciate advice. Is the Ducato 1.9 diesel too underpowered? Is the build quality up to much?
I have viewed them before and love the idea of the fixed double and the large shower/toilet, and in my opinion they look great, but I have heard them described as budget motorhomes.

Any advice welcome.


----------



## Robmac (Apr 8, 2012)

Yeah did mean 261 thanks for the info.


----------



## winks (Apr 9, 2012)

*Fiat 1.9*

Hiya Robmac

We have a 1997 Hymer Swing based on the Fiat 1.9td and find it to be adequate, if a little sluggish, on long hills. Can be a bit of a pain if the road is busy, sort of A9 type road, but pick your route and let folk go by and just enjoy going slowly. We get an average of 26 mpg when fully loaded. Having said that we run at about 55 on the motorway and I don't mind pootling along on the small roads.

It's just not about tearing up the tarmac

Cheers

Harold & Roseann Windle


----------



## silverweed (May 6, 2012)

I have a McLouis 251 and it's been great, no problems, very reliable. I would say make sure you WD40 the blind finger grip catches and the cupboard hinges. Makes them rum s dream


----------

